# Watch your wallet,a new scam .



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Every day and every year someone is always trying to get your money whether physically or electronically someone is thinking of the many ways to scam you and especially so during the holyday seasons, cash in king folks. Every year and every month I put money aside for my taxes and holidays in a separate accounts my one and only plastic is zero balance and has a set limited, it needs bank authorization for purchases over a set amount .Criminals are getting smarter and are going after major accounts (stores, banks) so is the case of this new scam. Don`t go shopping along and check those lurking near by .
Sophisticated new scam targets retailer payment systems just in time for Black Friday
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/sophisticated-scam-targets-retailer-payment-191352635.html


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I use my credit card exclusively. A credit card is about the safest thing you can use to buy stuff if you don't mind the fact that the gov then likely knows everything that you buy. 
You are not responsible for any fraudulent charges on your card, if stolen you are out nothing, many pay you 1% back which is very nice. YMMV


----------

